# Aidez moi à trouver un nom pour ma société



## enzomolina (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un nom commercial original pour ma petite société informatique.

Je suis distributeur Apple, et je fais de la formation, du conseil, de la vente, du dépannage et de l'assistance informatique


Toutes les bonnes idées sont les bienvenues !


Merci d'avance !


Enzo.


----------



## rezba (28 Septembre 2005)

Mac and Rot ? :rateau:


----------



## JediMac (28 Septembre 2005)

T'as oublié le mot magic, *iPod* !


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Septembre 2005)

Vous avez dit "original".......Mac parmi les fleurs........Fenshui
Original non ?


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

Pas facile...

Un iTruc ou un Macmachin, tu tombes dans le déjà vu (pff, tous ces gens qui se choisissent des noms en i... ou mac..., aucune originalité   )

Informatique, pour la plupart des gens, ça veut dire PC, donc...

Ben je ne sais pas (merci iKool, ça valait la peine de faire un post pour ça)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mac and Rot ? :rateau:



2) Se - Mac :rateau: : faillite assurée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

J'ai changé le titre du sujet


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2005)

C'est sympa de sortir des sentiers battus et de donner un nom original, sors de tous les iMachins et distingue-toi


----------



## GroDan (28 Septembre 2005)

mac reau ? assez approprié, non !
mac rosoft ? j'aime bien aussi !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

kernel padfric

sos mec

maccaroni

applestrüdel

mac hack

mac la menace


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa de sortir des sentiers battus et de donner un nom original, sors de tous les iMachins et distingue-toi



Genre écris en bleu


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Genre écris en bleu


 Genre fais de l'esprit et état de zèle inutilement


----------



## duracel (28 Septembre 2005)

L'écran bleu.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Genre fais de l'esprit et état de zèle inutilement



Mais ca ca ne l'aide pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais ca ca ne l'aide pas


 Ca pourrait, apparemment chez certains ça paie...


----------



## elKBron (28 Septembre 2005)

mac laren ? ah non, deja pris...
mac haine pisse ? ah ben non plus, lui aussi...


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

Fuck different

Mac abbé


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

iMarchebienmonMac

Pod balles (au moins, c'est pas cher)


----------



## joanes (28 Septembre 2005)

La pizza multicolore qui tourne à fond pendant des plombes (?)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca pourrait, apparemment chez certains ça paie...



Tu causes comme la sangsue 
_File au lieu de troller _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

Hop nettoyage effectué 
Prochain qui floode je l'atomise.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

Mac Hiavel
Mac Mickey (Donald déjà pris)
Mac Robiotique
iMac culé
Mac Umba


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

Mac olécsiondetimbréplugroskelatiainésituviendanmachambretulavéra   
Dur à retenir, mais quand c'est fait, tu l'oublies plus... Et puis en néons, sur une façade, ce serait géant  :love:
Par contre c'est vrai que pour le papier à en-tête ; c'est assez encombrant :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mac olécsiondetimbéplugroskelatiainésituviendanmachambretulavéra
> Dur à retenir, mais quand c'est fait, tu l'oublies plus... Et puis en néons, sur une façade, ce serait géant  :love:


Voui,  Géant, c'est le mot   :rateau:

Vu que notre amis fait à la fois (sic) _ distributeur Apple, et je fais de la formation, du conseil, de la vente, du dépannage et de l'assistance informatique_ il faudrait peut-être quelque chose qui soit assez polyvalent pour englober tout ça, avec une notion de services...
Et si il vise une clientèle locale, il peut aussi utiliser la topographie des alentours pour se faire connaître (et reconnaître) par les gars du coin...

Ah, j'oubliais, un nom uqi commence par "01" ou par "A" c'est pratique pour se trouver en tête de liste 

Quant à l'utilité du mot 'mac' dedans, du moment que le logo est sur la vitrine...

Enfin moi j'dis ça... 




Mais qui a passé la débroussailleuse ??? Y'en a plein la moquette maintenant !


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Prochain qui floode je l'atomise.


 
OUi c'est bien aussi comme nom ça!


----------



## Nobody (28 Septembre 2005)

"L'Apple des cloches."


Ca sonne bien, non?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

Alors mmhh "Grand Mac-steu-Flash"... nan "Mangez des Pommes"...(comment ça quelqu'un l'a déjà sortie celle là ???) .
Bon bah sinon "A la bonne compote", mais ça fait un peu grossiste bio là... pffff, bon je médite et je reviens!


----------



## rennesman (28 Septembre 2005)

Ha-mac? ou A-mac.
pour défatiguer le consommateur épuisé de ressasser ses choix informatique sans savoir trop quoi trancher.
comme logo je vois bien une pomme sur un hamac ou alors un mec en train de bouffer une pomme zonké dans un hamac, un truc de ce genre.


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2005)

Mac et Kate


jpmiss, si tu nous regardes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mac et Kate
> 
> 
> jpmiss, si tu nous regardes



Moi j'aurais dit Stook


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

Ayé j'en ai un :         _"Mac I.ver"_ _*Répare vos ordinateurs!*_


----------



## rennesman (28 Septembre 2005)

Mac.i.ver? mac hiver?
ca vaut pas un kopeck ou alors explique le concept!
Mac-hack aussi tant que tu y es!

Ca vaut pas Mon 'A-MAC, REPOSEZ VOUS SUR NOTRE SAVOIR-FAIRE'
ou une  déclinaison de ça.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Mac.i.ver? mac hiver?
> ca vaut pas un kopeck ou alors explique le concept!
> Mac-hack aussi tant que tu y es!
> 
> ...


Bon je m'explique: prononce le i à l'anglaise et ça donne Mac Aille ver - Mac Gyver
Je suis déçuuuuu déçu déçu déçu que ce formidable jeu de mot ne saute pas aux yeux de tous le monde  ! (Merdalor quand même!!! Mac Givré.. le gars qui répare tout avec son chewing-gum et un tampax!)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'explique: prononce le i à l'anglaise et ça donne Mac Aille ver - Mac Gyver
> Je suis déçuuuuu déçu déçu déçu que ce formidable jeu de mot ne saute pas aux yeux de tous le monde  ! (Merdalor quand même!!! Mac Givré.. le gars qui répare tout avec son chewing-gum et un tampax!)



ça n'est pas "tout le monde", c'est juste un boulet breton toujours coincé dans le fut du canon à cause d'une mèche définitivement trop  lente...


----------



## rennesman (28 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'explique: prononce le i à l'anglaise et ça donne Mac Aille ver - Mac Gyver
> Je suis déçuuuuu déçu déçu déçu que ce formidable jeu de mot ne saute pas aux yeux de tous le monde  ! (Merdalor quand même!!! Mac Givré.. le gars qui répare tout avec son chewing-gum et un tampax!)



ah okayyyyyy!
oauip donc  c'est pas mal en fait! faudrait revoir l'esthetique du nom car elle est pas 'baisante' comme on dit.....mac.i.ver , beaucoup de gens vont switché ou passer à coté a cause du point notamment et vont lire 'mac hiver' ou 'mackie vert' , ou 'mac point i point ver' style url, sans faire forcément le rapprochement avec le geotrouvetout de série télé .
enfin c'est que mon avis, faudrait faire une étude la dessus.
mais sinon l'idée est excellente.


----------



## justme (28 Septembre 2005)

ConForMac (pour Conseil - Formation - Mac, logique)


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

"parole de pomme"

"pomme et puce"

"la pomme d'adam"

"mac attak"

 :rose:


----------



## Malow (28 Septembre 2005)

Si avec tout ça il n'arrive pas à trouver un nom...je comprends pas


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2005)

justme a dit:
			
		

> ConForMac (pour Conseil - Formation - Mac, logique)


 
MacForCon c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si avec tout ça il n'arrive pas à trouver un nom...je comprends pas



C'est vrai... on n'a pas été plus cons que lors d'un vrai brain storming...


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai... on n'a pas été plus cons que lors d'un vrai brain storming...


ouuuai mais y'avait pas de coque... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuuai mais y'avait pas de coque... :rose:



Attention!!!! La scharthe!!!


----------



## mog (28 Septembre 2005)

MacEuro (attention à la loi anti-proxénétisme...)
Mac in touch
...


----------



## Malow (28 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Et tout bêtement MacInTosh
> 
> avec ça comme enseigne



Il y aurait comme une confusion dans les produits vendus


----------



## enzomolina (28 Septembre 2005)

_ MrStone a dit :

"il faudrait peut-être quelque chose qui soit assez polyvalent pour englober tout ça, avec une notion de services...
Et si il vise une clientèle locale, il peut aussi utiliser la topographie des alentours pour se faire connaître (et reconnaître) par les gars du coin...

Ah, j'oubliais, un nom uqi commence par "01" ou par "A" c'est pratique pour se trouver en tête de liste 

Quant à l'utilité du mot 'mac' dedans, du moment que le logo est sur la vitrine...

Enfin moi j'dis ça...  " _ 



ENTIEREMENT D'ACCORD AVEC TOI !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

J'imagine que MAC EKETT quelqu'un l'a dit ?

TOUCHMAC

MAC RAME

MAC ORTASSITE

MAC ROAMONFUTAL

MAC CRO
   

Voilà poiur ma modeste (trés modeste...) contribution.

Au plaisir !


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> _ MrStone a dit :
> 
> "il faudrait peut-être quelque chose qui soit assez polyvalent pour englober tout ça, avec une notion de services...
> Et si il vise une clientèle locale, il peut aussi utiliser la topographie des alentours pour se faire connaître (et reconnaître) par les gars du coin...
> ...



pas moi, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ça !
l'histoire du 01 ou a c'est totalemet illusoire de croire que ça va te rapporter plus de contact, crois moi
ce n'est pas parceque le logo sera sur ta vitrine que tout devient claire, lorsque tu feras des mailing sur le net, sur les pages jaunes...
et puis il est illusoir de vouloir trouver un nom qui exprime tout ce que tu fais, l'important est qu'il soit impactant donc qu'il accroche l'intérêt, une bonne base line qui l'accompagne et c'est gagné !


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas moi, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ça !
> l'histoire du 01 ou a c'est totalemet illusoire de croire que ça va te rapporter plus de contact, crois moi
> ce n'est pas parceque le logo sera sur ta vitrine que tout devient claire, lorsque tu feras des mailing sur le net, sur les pages jaunes...
> et puis il est illusoir de vouloir trouver un nom qui exprime tout ce que tu fais, l'important est qu'il soit impactant donc qu'il accroche l'intérêt, une bonne base line qui l'accompagne et c'est gagné !





Goldway ou CLG n'ont pas besoin du mot mac pour exister 

Le 01 ou a est je le concède un peu facile... y'a qu'à voir les plombiers dans les pages jaunes 

Je te rejoins sur l'impact


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Goldway ou CLG n'ont pas besoin du mot mac pour exister


je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire que le logo sur la vitrine ne fait pas tout, mais que le mot mac non plus  

en gros on est super d'accord :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon, ben c'est trés bien, tout le monde est d'accord !!

Et sinon, euh... ça va ?


----------



## enzomolina (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas moi, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ça !
> l'histoire du 01 ou a c'est totalemet illusoire de croire que ça va te rapporter plus de contact, crois moi
> ce n'est pas parceque le logo sera sur ta vitrine que tout devient claire, lorsque tu feras des mailing sur le net, sur les pages jaunes...
> et puis il est illusoir de vouloir trouver un nom qui exprime tout ce que tu fais, l'important est qu'il soit impactant donc qu'il accroche l'intérêt, une bonne base line qui l'accompagne et c'est gagné !




Cool les mecs !

Mine de rien vous me faites vachement avancer dans ma réflexion !!!
C'est vrai que la baseline résume bien souvent l'essentiel !

Donc un nom impactant... sans être obligé de tomber dans le "Mac machin"

D'autant plus que mon approche est un peu différente de celle d'un Apple Center (que je ne suis pas)
L'idée étant de m'adresser aux TPE/PME en leur faisant étant de ma bonne connaissance du monde windows pour leur vanter les qualités de Mac OS X...

2 fois sur trois, quand je suis intervenu chez un PCiste en galère, je lui ai vendu un Mac !
et il se demande encore pourquoi il n'a pas switché avant !!!


Bref...
Un nom impactant...


Impact Informatique (rires)
Adequat (peut-être pas mal çà...)
Alternance ?



???


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> 2 fois sur trois, quand je suis intervenu chez un PCiste en galère, je lui ai vendu un Mac !
> et il se demande encore pourquoi il n'a pas switché avant !!!
> 
> 
> ...


"switch"

impactant, exprime bien ton point de vue, facile à retenir, reste la base line et le tour est joué !!


----------



## rennesman (28 Septembre 2005)

en parlant de ça, par hasard, ceux qui ont trouvé le nom de macgeneration auraient pas eu dans l'idée de faire un clin d'oeil au 'my generation' des who?
......talking 'bout my generation ..hope i l'll die before get old....


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Tu crois ??

 :mouais:


----------



## enzomolina (28 Septembre 2005)

MACGENERATION
MACTRIBU
MACWAY
MACSIMUM

MACSWITCH

lol


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben voila !
> C'est pas mal ça !
> En plus pour un PCiste ça peut passer pour un nom technique assez rassurant
> on peut pas rajouter un p'tit truc ? genre iswitch ? :hein:


Ouaii : " i.switchsurmac "... ou  "just switch" en encore "switch life" ou même "switch and shout"


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> genre iswitch ? :hein:


hummm c'est bon ça, avec une note un peu plus mac, genre le "s" en cap : "iSwitch"

bon et ben voilà c'est vendu !!
on est bon hein   :love:


----------



## enzomolina (28 Septembre 2005)

N'oubliez pas que je m'adresse principalement aux entreprises !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la baseline résume bien souvent l'essentiel !
> 
> 
> Bref...
> Un nom impactant...




MacVaseline :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

simple souris ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Sinon y a i.fuckthesystem


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Aux entreprises ????


PC-Impact !


----------



## enzomolina (28 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aux entreprises ????
> 
> 
> PC-Impact !





Pour vendre du Mac ca fait bizarre non ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon ok je rigole ! SafeComputing ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Mélamoatoute ?


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

*Mac caM

*En plus j'imagine bien les gens demander dans la rue à un agent de police :
"Pardon, je cherche Mac caM s'il vous plait ?"


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que MAC EKETT quelqu'un l'a dit ?




A ton avis, et à part toi, qui pouvait sortir une connerie pareille ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2005)

0% PC
Windows, connais pas.
Intel outside. ... Ah non, merde, pas ça : il serait obligé de changer de nom dans 9 mois.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas que je m'adresse principalement aux entreprises !


'tain, ça fait 2 jours qu'on essaie de t'expliquer le principe du nom impactant qui ne veut pas forcément tout expliquer, qu'il faut s'aider d'une base-line ! et puis les mecs qui bossent dans les entreprises sont des particuliers aussi, penses-y


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> A ouais !
> faut pas revoir le cahier des charges après 2 jours de brainstorm
> 
> "iSwitch" c'est très bien et c'est mon dernier mot


Pareil, merde... y'en a marre des clients qui reviennent sans arrêt sur leurs positions et en plus qui paie pas à la fin


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

Bah je pompe une idée de Supermoquette et je change un détail : Mac Impact ??  

Bon ou alors "Adam et Eve", "le Serpent informatique", "Mac-A-dam" :love:, "Au Mac fumant", "Pomme Informatique" (bof..), erf  :rateau:  :rateau: 

"AMI (comme Apple Mac Informatique) Pro" ???

On fait c'qu'on peut...


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

Une bien mauvaise idée que tu as eu là, enzomolina, de poster au Bar...  :rateau:  :rateau: 
J'avais soif, donc j'suis passée boire un verre... d'eau   , du coup je me suis incrustée dans le brainstorming.
Les joyeux lurons investissent la place et c'est, je pense, assez difficile qu'ils se mettent sur le mode "sérieux" ne serait-ce que deux millisecondes.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Une bien mauvaise idée que tu as eu là, enzomolina, de poster au Bar...  :rateau:  :rateau:
> J'avais soif, donc j'suis passée boire un verre... d'eau   , du coup je me suis incrustée dans le brainstorming.
> Les joyeux lurons investissent la place et c'est, je pense, assez difficile qu'ils se mettent sur le mode "sérieux" ne serait-ce que deux millisecondes.


Roooooh l'ôtes hé... prend le temps de relire tous les posts, il y a de très bonnes propositions, surtout les miennes d'ailleurs  et puis avec Picouto on a trouvé "the name" :love:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> avec ces conneries t'arrives à tes 4500 messages :style:


'tain j'avais même pas vu !!!  

 :style: trop class :style:

 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Un miracle qu'il ait tenu jusque là...


----------



## Mac et Kette (29 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mac et Kate



oui?!
je trouve aussi, qu'il s'agit d'un joli nom


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Tarte aux Pommes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Aux poils ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Pas con, je vais nettoyer mon ventilo


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

gros niveau, ici aussi....


----------



## bouilla (29 Septembre 2005)

*Mac*orporate

*Mac*ompagnie

*Mac*adam


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

c'est naze les jeux de mots avec Mac.....gnagnagna
choisi un nom original , et hop....on en parle plus...


----------



## bouilla (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est naze les jeux de mots avec Mac.....gnagnagna
> choisi un nom original , et hop....on en parle plus...



l'avantage c'est que si tu cherches une boite de maintenance pour ton parc mac sur les pages jaunes par ex, tu vois macqqchose...ben tu sais qu'ils sont spécialisés la dedans...

Mais bon, c'est sûr que c'est pas le plus important..


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi perso j'aime bien le petit "i" au début. Bonne idée de apple


----------



## bouilla (29 Septembre 2005)

Macebella pour ta succursale en Italie


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

@ccroMac ?


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso j'aime bien le petit "i" au début. Bonne idée de apple


Tiens, c'est un truc que je me demande depuis longtemps : le petit i dont tu parles est-il vraiment une invention de Apple ?

A la sortie des premiers iPod, j'avais un iRiver...
Et il y avait un truc de Bouygues Telecom en iqqchose aussi, non ?


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

a oui tu as raison le "imode" de bouygue tel


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> a oui tu as raison le "imode" de bouygue tel


Ils ont repris le i et l'ont foutu à la mode.
Trop forts chez Apple !


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

Après réflexion il me semble que le iMac était déjà sortit à ce moment
c'est donc bouygues qui l'a repris
Bravo Apple


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Après réflexion il me semble que le iMac était déjà sortit à ce moment
> c'est donc bouygues qui l'a repris
> Bravo Apple


Pas mieux.

Etrange dans ce cas qu'ils n'aient pas déposé le concept.

Fin de la discution sur le i en ce qui me concerne - trop hors sujet


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

StarMac Informatique ?

Ca ne veut rien dire, mais ça claque, ça a un petit côté SarAc', ça va plaire à la ménagère...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

Et *Nain format tique*....?
non....?


----------



## bouilla (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> StarMac Informatique ?
> 
> Ca ne veut rien dire, mais ça claque, ça a un petit côté SarAc', ça va plaire à la ménagère...



Pas de doute, ça doit etre parfaitement sa cible


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un miracle qu'il ait tenu jusque là...


non, un miracle que tu es tenu jusque là...


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Après réflexion il me semble que le iMac était déjà sortit à ce moment
> c'est donc bouygues qui l'a repris
> Bravo Apple



Petite rectif' :
le I-mode vient de NTT-Docomo, opérateur télécom japonais, qui l'a lancé sur le marché en 1999, et s'écrit avec un i majuscule.

Le iMac a quant à lui été dévoilé en mai 1998.

Rien à voir avec la choucroute, si on compare avec le cd-i de Philips, dont il est fait mention dans le green book dès 1987.


Heureusement que la oo-génération a vu le jour seulement après tout ça


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Roooooh l'ôtes hé... prend le temps de relire tous les posts, il y a de très bonnes propositions, surtout les miennes d'ailleurs  et puis avec Picouto on a trouvé "the name"


  certes...



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi !
> [mode finiladéconne on] je pense vraiment que iSwitch est un bon nom pour une société de ce genre [mode finiladéconne off]



Oui, le nom porte en lui ce que propose sa boite (ou du moins ce qu'elle propose de faire en douce...   ), mais perso ça ne me convainc pas. 
Les mecs qui te font venir pour dépannage, ils savent que tu vends tu Mac, enzomolina ?? Parce que si la réponse est non, un nom comme "iSwitch" porte aussi en lui l'enc*** de mouches à plein nez, et peut faire fuir le client : à savoir qu'il va déjà savoir que tu viens pour lui refiler du Mac. Et toi visiblement, tu mets en avant tes compétences Widaube (et les m*** qui lui sont liées), pour ensuite, seulement ensuite (hein, c'est ça ?) après un savant argumentaire, leur sortir "vous voyez, avec l'OS X vous serez tranquilles, plus de plantages, plus de virus, bla bla bla..."

Plus de finesse à mon sens, serait heureux. Histoire vraiment que la mouche n'est plus le choix.  

Enfin peut-être que je suis à l'ouest cela dit...


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> certes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"iSwitch peut être" ? ou "MaybiSwitch" ?

Et moi, je suis certainement à l'ouest... De Paris.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> "iSwitch peut être" ? ou "MaybiSwitch" ?
> 
> Et moi, je suis certainement à l'ouest... De Paris.


aaaaah ça vous emmerde le talent... dès que quelqu'un (ou un collectif) à une super idée, vous êtes jaloux :mouais: 



  :love:


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah ça vous emmerde le talent... dès que quelqu'un (ou un collectif) à une super idée, vous êtes jaloux :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


Bah oui.

Mais je peux toujours prétendre que je vous ai influencé à distance de mon fluide cosmique !
(si je reçois par MP plein de message d'approbation, je monte une secte - je te demanderais de plancher sur un nom   )


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> "iSwitch peut être" ? ou "MaybiSwitch" ?
> 
> Et moi, je suis certainement à l'ouest... De Paris.



Ah non, non... moi c'est au Sud   



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah ça vous emmerde le talent... dès que quelqu'un (ou un collectif) à une super idée, vous êtes jaloux


Mais pas du tout, Môssieu, pas du tout...   Le nom est très bien !! Mais à mon sens, il dévoile trop la stratégie, si stratégie il y a.


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin ! Perso quand j'était du coté obscure de la force (sur PC donc) le terme switch ne m'évoquait que dalle !
> Je l'ai découvert quand je suis arrivé dans le monde MAC ou plutôt quand j'ai commencé à y réfléchir très sérieusement.
> Donc le péquin de base (qui parle un minimum d'anglais), quand tu lui parles de switch il doit penser interrupteur ou commutateur et pas passage sous MAC


  certes, certes... Pour moi aussi, il y a encore peu, il ne mévoquait rien ce terme, et pourtant je n'ai jamais été du côté obscur. Mais ça c'est parce que je suis une "péquine" dans l'univers informatique...  :rateau:


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Petite rectif' :
> le I-mode vient de NTT-Docomo, opérateur télécom japonais, qui l'a lancé sur le marché en 1999, et s'écrit avec un i majuscule.
> 
> Le iMac a quant à lui été dévoilé en mai 1998.
> ...



Merci pour la rectif j'ignorais!!!


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout, Môssieu, pas du tout...   Le nom est très bien !! Mais à mon sens, il dévoile trop la stratégie, si stratégie il y a.


t'as raison faut faire gaffe, desfois que ça attirait le client :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> StarMac Informatique ?
> 
> Ca ne veut rien dire, mais ça claque, ça a un petit côté SarAc', ça va plaire à la ménagère...



Désolé mais StarMac est déjà pris .
Pourquoi pas COOL MICRO. parce que la micro avec un Mac, c'est super cool.
Ou alors ELPPA. Et pour le logo c'est facile : le logo d'Apple à l'envers.


----------



## Mille Sabords (30 Septembre 2005)

Allez je me lance :

- Mac Dépanne (déjà pris ?)
- Mac Miracle
- SOS Apple   
- Mac Service
- iservices
- Pomme Service

Il me semble qu'i lserait bien d'associer le concept de Mac et de dépannage non


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

juste une précision, avant de choisir un nom avec "i" quelque chose, vérifie bien à l'INPI qu'il ne soit pas déjà déposé par Apple, car je pense qu'ils ont du vérouiller le concept les gars de chez la pomme


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2005)

i LaRedoute


----------



## enzomolina (30 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> certes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je crois que je vais faire SIMPLE et très parlant !


J'ai un faible pour Mac Service


C'est simple, ca résume tout et ya pas d'anglicismes !


Pour l'instant c'est celui que je préfère...

Je me donne encore quelques jours...

;-)


----------



## Nobody (30 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais faire SIMPLE et très parlant !
> 
> 
> J'ai un faible pour Mac Service
> ...


 
Mac Eugène?


----------



## Mille Sabords (30 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais faire SIMPLE et très parlant !
> 
> 
> J'ai un faible pour Mac Service
> ...



c'est moi qui l'ai trouvé !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Septembre 2005)

*Deux petites bonnes idées pour lesquelles vous pouvez d'ores et déjà me féliciter :*

le cactus multicolore ?
la pizza arc en ciel ?


----------



## Hippocampe (30 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison faut faire gaffe, desfois que ça attirait le client :mouais:


 :casse: moui moui, je dois pas être très claire en fait... Non pas qu'il na faille pas attirer le client (je lui souhaite qu'il en ait à foison )... mais bon peut-être que finalement les mecs en entreprises se fichent éperdument de savoir s'ils bossent sur PC ou Mac et sont bien loin des querelles entre les deux communautés... Ce qu'ils veulent c'est que les machines soient opérationnelles... Oui moi naivement je m'étais dit que les mecs d'une entreprise dotée d'un parc PC verraient peut-être d'un mauvais oeil qu'on leur propose des Macs... 
Bah je sais pas finalement... 

Oui Mac Service(s), c'est classique, mais ça a le mérite d'être clair et simple. Mais mais... ce n'est pas très percutant.


----------



## enzomolina (30 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :casse: moui moui, je dois pas être très claire en fait... Non pas qu'il na faille pas attirer le client (je lui souhaite qu'il en ait à foison )... mais bon peut-être que finalement les mecs en entreprises se fichent éperdument de savoir s'ils bossent sur PC ou Mac et sont bien loin des querelles entre les deux communautés... Ce qu'ils veulent c'est que les machines soient opérationnelles... Oui moi naivement je m'étais dit que les mecs d'une entreprise dotée d'un parc PC verraient peut-être d'un mauvais oeil qu'on leur propose des Macs...
> Bah je sais pas finalement...
> 
> Oui Mac Service(s), c'est classique, mais ça a le mérite d'être clair et simple. Mais mais... ce n'est pas très percutant.




lol
C'est pas faut !

sinon ya :

ZIP Services Informatiques
BLING Services Informatiques
SPLASH Services Informatiques
PAF Services Informatiques
CLIC Services Informatiques
BOUM Services Informatiques
PAF Services Informatiques
FLASH Services Informatiques
DRING Services Informatiques
FREE Services Informatiques
BIP Services Informatiques



Là c'est plus percutant ?


----------



## sofiping (30 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> lol
> 
> FREE Services Informatiques
> 
> Là c'est plus percutant ?



L'est ou la boutique ... j'arrive de suite , j'ai besoin d'une  ifree - formation


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :casse: moui moui, je dois pas être très claire en fait... Non pas qu'il na faille pas attirer le client (je lui souhaite qu'il en ait à foison )... mais bon peut-être que finalement les mecs en entreprises se fichent éperdument de savoir s'ils bossent sur PC ou Mac et sont bien loin des querelles entre les deux communautés... Ce qu'ils veulent c'est que les machines soient opérationnelles... Oui moi naivement je m'étais dit que les mecs d'une entreprise dotée d'un parc PC verraient peut-être d'un mauvais oeil qu'on leur propose des Macs...
> Bah je sais pas finalement...
> 
> Oui Mac Service(s), c'est classique, mais ça a le mérite d'être clair et simple. Mais mais... ce n'est pas très percutant.


humoouuuuuuuuur... :hein: 

'tain les gars ho, on se réveille là !! 

par contre si tu veux vendre du mac, je crains que ton discours ne soit pas très adapté, car un utilisateur de mac ne se fou pas justement de la machine sur laquelle il travaille, à la différence d'un PCiste et ni voit aucun élitisme la-dedans, c'est juste qu'il y a ceux qui les parce qu'ils sont beaux, ou parce qu'il intuitif et facile d'accès, ou parce que le c½ur de métier bosse dessus mais bizzarement tous deviennent accrocs, c'est un peu comme la moto, au début tu t'y mets en te disant je vais gagner du temps et puis finalement lorsque tu croises les autres tu te prends au jeux et attends le petit signe de ralliement de la main gauche


----------



## Hippocampe (30 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> humoouuuuuuuuur... :hein:
> 
> 'tain les gars ho, on se réveille là !!


C'est normal j'suis un gars avec des "eins" et sans noisettes    , et j'suis dans le pâté ce matin... 



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> par contre si tu veux vendre du mac, je crains que ton discours ne soit pas très adapté, car un utilisateur de mac ne se fou pas justement de la machine sur laquelle il travaille, à la différence d'un PCiste et ni voit aucun élitisme la-dedans, c'est juste qu'il y a ceux qui les parce qu'ils sont beaux, ou parce qu'il intuitif et facile d'accès, ou parce que le c½ur de métier bosse dessus mais bizzarement tous deviennent accrocs, c'est un peu comme la moto, au début tu t'y mets en te disant je vais gagner du temps et puis finalement lorsque tu croises les autres tu te prends au jeux et attends le petit signe de ralliement de la main gauche


Non mais je sais que les mecs sur les Pommes ils s'en foutent pas du matos sur lequel ils bossent, mais je reprenais ce qu'enzomolina disait avant à savoir: 



			
				enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que mon approche est un peu différente de celle d'un Apple Center (que je ne suis pas)
> L'idée étant de m'adresser aux TPE/PME en leur faisant étant de ma bonne connaissance du monde windows pour leur vanter les qualités de Mac OS X...
> 
> 2 fois sur trois, quand je suis intervenu chez un PCiste en galère, je lui ai vendu un Mac !
> et il se demande encore pourquoi il n'a pas switché avant !!!


En fait, c'est surtout ça que j'ai retenu, c'est que deux fois sur trois, il a converti un PCuser vers la Pomme.


----------



## jatse (30 Septembre 2005)

Est ca ? ca vous rappel quelque chose ?


----------



## enzomolina (30 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal j'suis un gars avec des "eins" et sans noisettes    , et j'suis dans le pâté ce matin...
> 
> 
> Non mais je sais que les mecs sur les Pommes ils s'en foutent pas du matos sur lequel ils bossent, mais je reprenais ce qu'enzomolina disait avant à savoir:
> ...





Oui, mais en fait, mon positionnement est vraiment différent...

Désormais, je veux m'attaquer au TPE et PME, le particulier c'est bien, mais c'est du ONE SHOT, moi je vise les entreprises pour leur apporter un service complet (de la formation, à la maintenance) avec une gamme de service assez étendue.

Mon rôle est de devenir le partenaire informatique de toutes ces entreprises qui n'ont pas les moyens d'avoir un DSI, et qui en ont marre de galèrer avec les revendeurs (souvent très commerçants), mais qui n'ont pas le temps de s'occuper pleinement des misères de leurs clients.
D'ailleurs, la remarque récurante des clients, c'est que ces revendeurs assurent le service entre 2 cartons de machines vendues (et oui, pour gagner sa vie en tant que revendeur, il faut que ca dépote... Pas le temps de faire des chichis...)

L'idée, c'est de proposer une palette complète de services (la vente aussi...mais ce n'est pas la priorité) afin de devenir le partenaire informatique privilègié de toutes ces petites entreprises afin qu'elles se consacrent à leur coeur de métier et qu'elles arrêtent de perdre du temps avec un outil sensé leur facilité la vie !

Vous avez un problème informatique ?
Nous avons LA solution !!!

et bien évident, c'est MAC ET PC !!!
(même si mon coeur est du coté d'Apple depuis mon premier Apple 2e)


Bref :
Je suis une société de SERVICE avant tout, et pas simplement un revendeur (même si la vente de matériel fait parti de mes services !)


 


Enzo.


----------



## iDiot (30 Septembre 2005)

"Le magasin du Mac"... non? 

Euh.... 

"Big boss Mac".... tjs pas? Bon... 

Euh...

"Macinteush"... J'ai plus d'idée la...  :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (30 Septembre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais en fait, mon positionnement est vraiment différent...
> 
> Désormais, je veux m'attaquer au TPE et PME, le particulier c'est bien, mais c'est du ONE SHOT, moi je vise les entreprises pour leur apporter un service complet (de la formation, à la maintenance) avec une gamme de service assez étendue.
> 
> ...


Bon ben c'est plus clair comme ça !! Disons que j'avais bien compris que le côté services était important dans ton activité. En gros, tu propose des solutions clés en main : matériel, eventuellement installation logiciels itou itou et intervention in situ quand y'a une merde...   
Là où je m'étais un peu égarée, c'est que je n'avais pas bien compris que tu t'occupais de tout, PC et Mac... Alors dans ce cas, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu mettrais "Mac" dans le nom de ta boite ?!  
Du coup, même si c'est un anglicisme, iSwitch est pas si mal... iSwitch Services... 
Ou 
Cap Micro Services 
Micro Services
Services Micro
Horizon Services

j'sais pas...


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais StarMac est déjà pris .


La vache !
Des fois, on dit un truc comme ça sans y penser trop et paf !

Sinon, d'ac avec picouto, Mac services ça fait un peu MacDo


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

*i.NUTILE* 

Comme ce thread pourrave...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

Occupe toi donc de tes petites fesses, kiki...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

L'Amicale des Ordinateurs ?


----------



## enzomolina (30 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben c'est plus clair comme ça !! Disons que j'avais bien compris que le côté services était important dans ton activité. En gros, tu propose des solutions clés en main : matériel, eventuellement installation logiciels itou itou et intervention in situ quand y'a une merde...
> Là où je m'étais un peu égarée, c'est que je n'avais pas bien compris que tu t'occupais de tout, PC et Mac... Alors dans ce cas, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu mettrais "Mac" dans le nom de ta boite ?!
> Du coup, même si c'est un anglicisme, iSwitch est pas si mal... iSwitch Services...
> Ou
> ...





iSwitch c'est original, mais tu vois en dehors nous tous ici (utilisateur du Mac et du Net)
Pour une entreprise comme un notaire ou un cabinet dentaire, je ne pense pas que iSwitch Service lui fasse immédiatement penser à un prestataire de service Informatique...

J'ai bien peur qu'il pense à tout sauf à de l'informatique !
 


rires...


J'aimerai bien trouver un truc généraliste quitte à l'inventer...

Adequat Service Informatique
ou
Assista Service Informatique


J'aurais jamais cru que ce soit si difficile de trouver un nom original !!!!!!!


En vrac les mots clefs :


Partenariat,
Assistance,
Dépannage,
Aide, 
Intervention,
Formation,
Service,
Informatique,
compétance,

et j'en oublie surement... plus j'y pense et plus j'oublie !

looooooooooool


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Je pense effectivement que vue la clientèle visée et ce que tu leur propose, tu dois absolument éviter les i..., les MAC, les switche, bref tout le vocabulaire trop connoté Mac-user.

"Quand on parle d'informatique à un néophyte, il te répond IBM et Word" me disait je ne sais plus qui il y a longtemps et il n'avait pas tort.

Un truc genre Global Info Services (GIS)
Mais ça doit déjà sûrement être pris...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2005)

"Mapping" ???????????


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

mac simum


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

T'emploies que des nanas et tu appelles ça "Nympho rmatic"


----------



## Mateuss (30 Septembre 2005)

Pomme de reinette et pomme d'Apple ? 



(mais ça tourne un peu en rond remarquez...)


----------



## J-Marc (1 Octobre 2005)

Bah, si c'est pour des TPE ou PME, sans responsable informatique, où l'ordinateur c' est surtout ce machin caractériel qui plante au pire moment, pour des raisons dont on n'a que foutre et qui de toutes façons sont incompréhensibles pour le vulgus pecum, 
j'aurais tendance à éviter les anglicismes jargonnants et à chercher un nom qui associe informatique et sérénité (la Sérénitique ?  :mouais:  :affraid: ) ou qui joue sur le coté "relations privilégiées" : 
l'Ordinateur amical, 
l'Ami informatique
Solutions
L'informatique accompagnée
 
enfin, ça dépend aussi où tu t'installes : Paris ou grande ville, clientèle friquée/branchée/pressée/nourrie au stress,  ou alors petite ville ou campagne, clientèle traditionnelle, les pieds bien sur terre et un peu à la bourre coté tendance ? (vous trompez pas, je préfère ceux là...)


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2005)

MicroSoluce peut-être, ou pourquoi pas: -Ya un OS??-


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'emploies que des nanas et tu appelles ça "Nympho rmatic"



Ou "Sexy Mac"


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un nom commercial original pour ma petite société informatique.
> 
> ...




Et alors, 

Après ces 8 pages de post

t'a choisi quoi ?


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

On participe après c'est un peu normal qu'on ait envie de savoir le dénouement de l'histoire


----------



## enzomolina (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Et alors,
> 
> Après ces 8 pages de post
> 
> t'a choisi quoi ?





Pas encore décidé, mais ca avance...

Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai choisi (ce qui ne saurait tarder car je dois m'inscrire à la CCI rapidement)


et encore merci


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Octobre 2005)

enzomolina a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore décidé, mais ca avance...
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai choisi (ce qui ne saurait tarder car je dois m'inscrire à la CCI rapidement)
> 
> ...


Petit conseil........prend des calmants avant les démarches ,  sinon c'est direct Charenton.


----------



## enzomolina (27 Octobre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Petit conseil........prend des calmants avant les démarches ,  sinon c'est direct Charenton.





mmmmmmmddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrr

Ah bon ?
Pourquoi donc ???

Ca sent le vécu ou je me trompe ???


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Octobre 2005)

Oui    Trois jours dans Paris......de bureaux en bureaux ......dernier renseignement "C'est pas ici   vous devez d'abord vous rendre à tel bureau"  c.a.d........  le premier où j'avais été trois jours avant.
J'ai ouvert mon négoce a Luxembourg.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Oui    Trois jours dans Paris......de bureaux en bureaux ......dernier renseignement "C'est pas ici   vous devez d'abord vous rendre à tel bureau"  c.a.d........  le premier où j'avais été trois jours avant.
> J'ai ouvert mon négoce a Luxembourg.



Un négoce de quoi ?


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Octobre 2005)

Import Export et tout ce qui va avec.........mais c'était il y a longtemps........fermé.


----------



## sylko (28 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ou "Sexy Mac"




Tu pourrais y vendre des souris.


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

Moi c'est l'inverse. J'ai le nom. Vous voulez pas m'aider à monter ma société ?  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est l'inverse. J'ai le nom. Vous voulez pas m'aider à monter ma société ?  :mouais:



Si tu nous ne dis pas quel est ce nom, comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide à monter ta boîte ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

*Société ?*
Malow s'appelle société ?


----------

